# Home theater set up



## bernacks (Dec 1, 2003)

Hello,

I am setting up a surround sound system in my apartment and I am at a stand still. 

I have what I believe is a 5.1 set of Panasonic speakers (2 tall front, a center, 2 small rear, and a subwoofer) and a Pioneer VSX-451 receiver. 

On the back of the receiver there are the following speaker connections: 

L and R speakers - there is an A set and a B set
L and R rear speakers
Center speaker

My question is, where do I hook in the subwoofer? As of now I have the B set open - do i choose one of those and put it in there? Please help.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Didn't this system come with instructions? Or did you buy each piece separately? My sub has it's own special connection on the back of the receiver. It's labeled "sub woofer".


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

That Pioneer dates back to about 1992, it does not have the facilities for a subwoofer. 

The original speakers would have been larger and would have provided the low frequency response, newer systems use smaller enclosures so have to rely on a sub to provide the bass.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

You need to get yourself a "passive" subwoofer. Passive are connected as follows:

VSX-451(Front channels) -> "passive" subwoofer -> Speakers (front channels).

This type of connection does not require a specialized "subwoofer" output on the receiver. However, the subwoofer's amplifier needs to be able to take the output from the receiver and "pass it through" to the speakers so that you don't lose your front channels. Hence the term "passive".

You may be hard pressed to find a passive subwoofer these days. Most amplified subwoofers are the active type and require a subwoofer port on the receiver. You may be able to find one in a high-end stereo shop though.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

if it were me i would by a splitter and connect the center speaker and the subwoofer to the center choice.

or there may be a way to get a splitter that will connect to both the left and right on the B option. that would require a male by male which then go to a female


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

What do you mean by splitter?

I would be very careful with this, too much load, or an impedance mismatch will render severe damage to the receiver.

Also, subwoofer performance would likely be lackluster at best because the center channel would be tuned to the midrange thereby cutting out frequencies lower than 50Hz.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i would buy a new reciever. i use a sherwood rd-6500. an it works good for the price
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sherwood-Surround-Sound-Receiver-RD-6500/sem/rpsm/oid/108452/catOid/-12851/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Look at the subwoofer. Does it have any place to attach speaker wires (i.e., like the same connections the speakers use)? Make sure to check the bottom of the subwoofer. If there is a place, then you just run the right and left speaker wires to the subwoofer first, then out to the front speakers. If you see no connection other than a plug in type, then you need a new receiver suggested because otherwise you need a new subwoofer of they type mentioned and why spend the money to rig it up half-arse? You'd be better off buying a low quality receiver and keeping the subwoofer powered.


----------

